# Videos of WW2 aircrafts.



## Samu (May 2, 2004)

This Topic is for that all the people post the videos that got. Here is the first:

Spitfire Mk IX flew by Mark Hanna. The sound is amazing...


----------



## Samu (May 2, 2004)

This is the second 8) :

P-51D 'Old Crow' flew by Lars Ness.


----------



## Samu (May 2, 2004)

A short video of a norwegian DC-3.


----------



## Samu (May 2, 2004)

And the last for this night:

Dpgfight between Spitfire and Bf-109 (Hispano built).


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

the last ones pretty cool 8) ill have a look at the others if i get the time 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2004)

nice, shame i can't get sound.............


----------



## Maestro (May 3, 2004)

Those videos are cool !


----------



## Rafe35 (May 5, 2004)

Anything for F4U Corsair?


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2004)

Great videos.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2004)

yup, the spit one is class


----------



## Samu (May 7, 2004)

Thanks, but noone have more videos??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2004)

i don't no, where did you get them from.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

nope sorry mate  its a shame cos i enjoy watching all the videos


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 8, 2004)

i have a CoD/IL2 video but its about 103mb so not only will it not fit here, itll take forever for dial-up users to download   but if you insist, get the link from crazy


----------



## Samu (May 8, 2004)

No problem mates. You said Corsair?

- Real and long video (21min) for teach how to fly F4Us. You need Real Player 10 (download it in http://forms.real.com/real/realone/...true&bbits=true&pp=realone&src=021204r1cp__dl) and be connected to internet. Is really good .

P.D.: it is compressed with winzip, because the .ram extensions are not allowed.


----------



## Samu (May 8, 2004)

One more:

- How to fly Boeing B-29 (37min). Just one word ... amazing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2004)

i don't know where he got it, bu my dad found a vid about hot to prepare for a B-29 flight, 58mins.................


----------



## ev0 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice videos! 
lanc, really?  Ask him


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2004)

he wouldn't remeber even if i asked................


----------



## ev0 (Jul 13, 2004)

too bad :/
I wonder if there is a museum with world war II aircrafts anywhere in sweden...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2004)

i doubt there would be sweedish planes, as i'm sure you know that they were neutral and so didn't need a air force.....................


----------



## ev0 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ofcourse I know that "we" were neutral, I just thought that there would be nice to find a museum of wwII aircrafts from germany, the united kingdom or USA.. and so on....


----------



## GT (Mar 24, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2005)

Samu - those .ram files are actually links to Zeno Warbirds Drive-in?

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 27, 2005)

Cool clips man... Kinda touched a weak spot...  true airplanes...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 1, 2005)

BF-109 in color.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice video CB! I have never seen the Bf-109 in color film from the German side.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 20, 2005)

that spitfire video is incredible. so elegant, the sound is the epitome of what a fighter should sound like  its so beautiful


----------



## www.cockpitinstrumente.de (Jun 14, 2006)

Hallo 

suche noch ein Videoclip vom He 177 Bomber der Luftwaffe ?

Bitte senden an [email protected]

http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de


----------

